# Outdoors Without Limits, Please help



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 1, 2011)

Outdoors Without Limits (OWL) is all about EDUCATION and OPPORTUNITIES! We are an established organization but are new in GA.
We want to EDUCATE those with disabilities about activities in the outdoors and offer the OPPORTUNITY to participate.
Through our local chapter system we are able create opportunity and provide participation in the great outdoors and aid is making the outdoors possible for the disabled.
Our program is designed to increase awareness, resources and opportunities that directly impact people and the communities where they live. We strive to challenge stereotypes about disability and promote awareness of "ability" in a positive environment.



http://outdoorswithoutlimits.net/wp-owl/

Now for the help.
We are holding the first annual Ultimate Adventure Deer hunt in GA on December 16th and 17th.  The hunt is for disabled hunters who will be accompanied by a guide.   What we need is hunting clubs and landowners to donate a place for the disabled hunters to hunt.  Our base location for the hunt is Near Social Circle and we need locations within a 45 minute or so radius of the area.  Our hunters and guides will be making the trip twice a day so we need to limit the distance.  The hunt will be Friday afternoon and morning and evening hunts on Saturday.  All hunters will be required to abide by any management practices or rules set by the landowner or club.  It can be anterless only too or what ever you choose.  The guides will be fully aware of the rules and will be there to make sure that the hunters abide by them.  We have libility insurance that covers everyone involved anywhere they hunt and certificates of the insurance can be provided specifically for the club or landowner if needed.  We also required libility wavers to be signed by all involved.  We also have a long list of behavior rules that will be obeyed.
All we need is places that can be accessed by Disabled hunters of different degrees of physical ability.  
Set up for the hunters does not required more than a brushed up place to hide the hunter and guide but can include ground box stands, ground blinds.  A brushed up base of a tower stand makes a great blind for the hunters.  

OWL has been holding hunts in Troy Alabama for the last few years and this event  has  grown to over 150 hunters and involves 500+ folks.  It is a life changing event for all of those involved and all involved get as much out of the event as the disabled hunters.  These folks can't enjoy the outdoors like we all do because they have to depend on help to go.

Please consider letting a hunter that could not otherwise participate enjoy your club or land.  You can commit to as many slots from 1 to as many as you want.  Believe me, it is a life changing experiance!

Please email me at owlhunt@att.net and I can get you all the information you will need or to ask any questions


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a good thing you are doing!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 1, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This is a good thing you are doing!!



X 2! I wish I were closer, I would love to help


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 1, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> This is a good thing you are doing!!



It was a pleasure to meet you in Athens.  I enjoyed the visit.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 1, 2011)

I helped guide for the hunt last year at Brush Creek. Great group of people involved in this organization....


----------



## eastonslinger (Aug 1, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 1, 2011)

This sounds like a great experience for everyone envolved.  I wish my place was closer to Social Circle.  If you do one over near Augusta, let me know.


----------



## outsideman (Aug 1, 2011)

Attended an Outdoors Without Limits Banquet and Auction in Sumter county Fl last spring, what a great event ,what a GREAT group of people with their hearts in the Right place.
I highly recommend supporting this Organization.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 2, 2011)

If ya'll don't mind, help me keep this tread visable.

Thanks


----------



## ericb911 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Hunt*

Do you have plans in the future to do one of these in the Macon area?


----------



## Son (Aug 2, 2011)

Good deal.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT for a great cause. You are the best Tim. Good luck with it.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 2, 2011)

ericb911 said:


> Do you have plans in the future to do one of these in the Macon area?


None are planned right now except this one. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Smok'em (Aug 3, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> None are planned right now except this one. Maybe in the future.



ya we have land near macon that I would love to host a hunt on


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 3, 2011)

This a very hokd thing you are doing! Let me know if you are excepting donations and I will put something together!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 6, 2011)

up again....


----------



## Milkman (Aug 7, 2011)

^^^


----------



## heartstopper4 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Milkman (Aug 16, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 23, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 31, 2011)

Please consider letting a disabled hunter enjoy what we all take for granted.  We are still in bad need of places for the hunters to hunt.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BigYves (Sep 6, 2011)

I would love to participate but my land is in meriweather.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 15, 2011)

Bumpity Bump


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 19, 2011)

ttt


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirk is a longtime friend and a great guy! I urge every GON member to support his excellent organization.


----------



## FALCON z (Sep 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## Gulfin (Sep 19, 2011)

I would love to help but our place is a little too far for you. We're in Echols County. We were planning on setting up something like this either late November or early December, kind of an unofficial type deal . Please feel free to send me a PM and/or send anyone my way if you don't have places for them and you think we can help. We have a little over 2000 acres and I can handle 2 maybe 3. We don't have a large camphouse but I'll provide my small RV and I'll even pay for a couple hotel rooms that are about 10 minutes up the road if necessary. We certainly eat good at camp so food won't be an issue. It's a new club and I'm not ready to say we are runover with deer but we definitely have some and will do our best to get them on some.


----------



## allys dad (Sep 19, 2011)

I wish I was closer I wont be able to hunt after Oct. 6 due to surgery and would be great if they could hunt my place. ttt


----------



## Milkman (Sep 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DawgMedic (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump... Great thing you are doing! It will help the host as much as those you allow to hunt!


----------

